# Michigan General Liability Insurance for snow removal



## mcprop (Jan 31, 2014)

Anyone know of a GL insurance company covering snow removal in Michigan?


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Acord


----------



## mcprop (Jan 31, 2014)

Acord? Do you have contact info?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Did you check with a broker?


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Got mine through Ivey and Brown in Hartland ...Good People...


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Defcon 5 said:


> Got mine through Ivey and Brown in Hartland ...Good People...


Do they insure spinners???


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Did you check with a broker?


Yes.
Commercial auto is different, WC is also different.


----------



## framer1901 (Dec 18, 2005)

BossPlow2010 said:


> Acord


Uh, no - that's a standard form your coverages are reported on.

Check with whomever you have coverage with now first, whether it be homeowners or auto, they might do GL for a snow business.

State Farm did till we got too big, Farm Bureau does otherwise seek out insurance brokers who deal with many different carriers


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Do they insure spinners???


Of course they do....Do you know who I am??


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

framer1901 said:


> Uh, no - that's a standard form your coverages are reported on.
> 
> Check with whomever you have coverage with now first, whether it be homeowners or auto, they might do GL for a snow business.
> 
> State Farm did till we got too big, Farm Bureau does otherwise seek out insurance brokers who deal with many different carriers


Good catch


----------

